# Fireworm F1 - A Titanium P60 Host



## Zeruel (May 22, 2010)

I've always favor P60 hosts. Simply for the reason that LED technology has similar bad habits as computers, just when you thought you have bought the most wicked and latest light out there, out pops a newer one before your hand has time to warm the light. So for a P60 host, this gives me great upgradability in using the latest LED without having to buy a whole new light.

While I love my Surefire C2 and titanium lights, I have not found a marriage of the two, ie a titanium P60 host. I mean, why not? It can last for years with its upgradeable feature and having that tough titanium endoskeleton. 

The only Ti P60 host I came across is the Seraph Titanium, there might be more out there but they're probably not within my reach, physically and price-wise. I have contemplated the Seraph for some time and has just about to pull the trigger when a new Titanium P60 host turned up. I'm surprised it has managed to stay below CPF's radar (ok, I'm shock in fact oo, but I guess now's a time as good as any to do the "ta-dah!"

It is Fireworm F1. It's a brand I'm not familiar with, but battery experts will certainly know it. I can't find much information about them, just that they manufacture batteries and holsters. And of course, now lights. Without further adieu, here're the images.





















































Now, before you shout "6P clone! 6P clone!", please kindly refrain the urge because I've already done that. 
After much shouting and jumping around with indignation, I have shamelessly bought it anyway since it's a, yes you got it, a TITANIUM P60 HOST. Ta-dah! 

*Manufacturer's specifications*
Cree R2 LED module, max 230lumens
Machined from Titanium, durable and reliable
Ultra-Clear Impact-resistant optical lens
4 Modes operation with last mode memory:
Hi - 230, Mid - 70, Low - 10, Strobe - 230
High efficient Smooth reflector, beam throw distance up to 200 meters
Operation voltage 3.7v - 8.4v with battery polarity protection
Powered by 1x 18650 or 1x CR123A battery
Runtime 2.2hrs for 18650/1.5hrs for 2x CR123A
Click end cap On Off switch with momentary-on function
Tail stand can act as candle
Water and Impact resistant


Upon trying out the light, these are my opinions,

:thumbsdow *Cons*
- 6P clone! 6P clone!
- Head thread doesn't come with o-ring. duh?
- Knurling does not feel as aggressive as it looks
- Drop-in has strobe as part of the UI
- Using R2 (XP-E) instead of (ok everyone together now) R5!
- No neutral option, but hey, since it's a drop-in....
- Comes serialized if you're from the I-want-no-marking camp

:thumbsup: *Pros*
- Comes with goodies, not sure if it differs from other sellers; 1 Fireworm holster, 2 Fireworm CR123 batteries, 2 spare rings (I'd consider one since they didn't install for the head).
- Can take 2xCR123 and 18650 since a battery holder for the slimmer CR123 is included. And here I was thinking the drop-in rattles when it first arrived.
- Can tail-stand with it's 3 prong tailcap
- Metal switch button (not sure if it's ti too)
- Very good tactile feedback (note: subjective, so please don't come throwing tomatoes at me if you don't find it so)
- Titanium bezel
- Good throw, I mean the beam. Well, it's also a good throwing weapon I guess.
- Good semi-brass heatsink, not Malkoff definitely, but halfway.
- Affordable if you're used to Ti lights' prices.
- Comes serialized if you're from oooo-I-love-serial-numbers camp

As far as I'm concerned, the F1 is value for money. Now, all I need is someone who can give me a Ti clip and some milling for trits and I'm all set.

Oh, Fireworm also happened to have another 2 Titanium lights, one using CR2 and another is a headlamp that er... looks suspiciously like another brand's.


----------



## Tritium Jewellery England (May 22, 2010)

Where do I get one from?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 22, 2010)

That _is_ a handsome light. I just found them for sale on the 'Bay.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Z, I just looked this over too. Glad you checked one out for us & posted impressions. Nice overview.

They have a little CR2 in ti that looks interesting also.

I think they were 115 on the khequipment site, close to ebay?

Good pics too, nice light. A titanium 6p clone is a "con"?

I think I'd have to polish off the "_Fireworm" _part though. Some of the names the Chinese come up with...


----------



## seahunt (May 22, 2010)

Hello!
Why a 'con' ? Not sure I understand your comment.
Seem kinda expensive for the features.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

seahunt said:


> Hello!
> Why a 'con' ? Not sure I understand your comment.


 
If to me seahunt, I'm kidding him about it being a clone of one of the most respected lights out there of all time. It's a great design & made of ti, for a reasonable price.

If you meant Zeruel, because he loves SF's & is tired of seeing 6p clones.


----------



## easilyled (May 22, 2010)

seahunt said:


> Hello!
> Why a 'con' ? Not sure I understand your comment.



From a purist point of view, clones are disapproved of because they are copies of other manufacturer's concepts and as such constitute intellectual theft or fraud.

Considering that there are already so many other lights around based on the Surefire 6P design and proportions though, one more is not going to make much difference.


----------



## Zeruel (May 22, 2010)

easilyled said it.

I meant it as part jest and part anguish. If they have the expertise to manufacture a titanium host, why not just spend a little more effort to design it differently.


----------



## seahunt (May 22, 2010)

"I see, said the rookie!"
Prices do not seem appropriate for company new in market,
with no history, basically an unknown entity.
Early adopters beware (comment to self!)
lovecpf


----------



## easilyled (May 22, 2010)

seahunt said:


> "I see, said the rookie!"
> Prices do not seem appropriate for company new in market,
> with no history, basically an unknown entity.
> Early adopters beware (comment to self!)
> lovecpf



Well, you'd be hard pressed to find a Ti light of that size for less money anywhere. 

It would be interesting to be able to analyze the composition of the Ti alloy though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> easilyled said it.
> 
> I meant it as part jest and part anguish. If they have the expertise to manufacture a titanium host, why not just spend a little more effort to design it differently.


 
Don't know if you can tell, but any idea what the composition is in terms of alloy?

I like the looks of this clone better than the Solar Force, any thoughts if you'd handled one of those & vs a regular 6p?

The less agressive knurling looks good imo. I actually prefer the r2 & smo reflector, so it has a little more appeal to me

Any regrets at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Zeruel (May 22, 2010)

Clone or no clone, this is a winner for me simply for it's function and material. Not sure what Ti grade, unless I have a Ti meter . If it can survive scratches, drops and corrosion better than aluminum, it's fine by me.

I think it's kind of hard to compare to Solarforce L2/L2P and Surefire 6P since it's material and feel already put it into another category. But I can tell you the tailcap gave me a pleasant surprise when it arrived, it's an obvious difference to L2 and 6P that I feel is really an added advantage to the other 2; it has a forward clicky and can tailstand.

Regrets? At that price, none.


----------



## bspofford (May 22, 2010)

My other medium-size titanium lights (e.g., Jet Beam) are very heavy. How's the weight of this one?


----------



## easilyled (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your find with us Zeruel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, that's just the kind of detailed feedback I was looking for.

It looks like a good light for those that want a quality ti p60 host at a bargain price.

You keeping the Wormfire on it?:devil: Still cracks me up.

edit; And yeah, the headlamp was a bit more than suspicious of another brands. But it is a great design. Wonder how the headlamp is? 

The CR2 would make an intersting mule & is already slotted for trits as a bonus. Bad UI level settings in my opinion though. Could be made into a little pocket rocket with the smo reflector & a different dirver.


----------



## easilyled (May 22, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Thanks, that's just the kind of detailed feedback I was looking for.
> 
> It looks like a good light for those that want a quality ti p60 host at a bargain price.
> 
> You keeping the Wormfire on it?:devil: Still cracks me up.



One idea would be to scotchbrite out the "Fireworm" and then have one's name custom engraved in the oval plaque instead.


----------



## Zeruel (May 22, 2010)

bspofford said:


> My other medium-size titanium lights (e.g., Jet Beam) are very heavy. How's the weight of this one?



Can't seem to find the official weight of this, not even on Fireworm's website. I've a feeling it's lighter than Jetbeam since JB has chunky parts, especially models with rotary switch (TC-R3). But er, don't take my word for it ok? 




easilyled said:


> Thanks for sharing your find with us Zeruel. :thumbsup:


----------



## bspofford (May 22, 2010)

I own a lot of JetBeam lights, but the TC-R3 is heavy enough to be a "door stop" queen. It is just too heavy to carry, so I don't use it. Is your subjective estimate of the weight of this light any different from an aluminum clone?


----------



## Zeruel (May 22, 2010)

You can feel it's heavier, but not by a huge margin. Sounds like the TC-R3 is the way I describe most stainless steel lights. :duh2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

easilyled said:


> One idea would be to scotchbrite out the "Fireworm" and then have one's name custom engraved in the oval plaque instead.


 

Exactly what I was thinking. The finish overall looks pretty tastefully done, no overblown taktical bezel nonsense, but enough to allow light out.
Ti lights can feel a little on the slick side, but I like the more subdued knurling.

Wonder how it would look with one of the narrow Malkoff optics in it with an r2...

One other note on the odd coding of some of the Chinese manufacturers, the Jetbeam TCR3 listed as T4 is actually the good 6/4 stuff used in bike frames. There were some reports of inferior blends of ti for marketing purposes by some of the manufactures. That was my only interest.

Don't think a slightly different comp would make any differnce in corrosion resistance etc. Possibly just slightly heavier. FeTi was the reference I'd heard of the cheaper stuff.

The wormfire looks like a winner glad someone pulled the trigger on it.

Maybe engrave a nightime morel hunting session on that oval plaque.:thumbsup:

Might make a good weapons light, but a little on the heavy side I imagine.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

bspofford said:


> I own a lot of JetBeam lights, but the TC-R3 is heavy enough to be a "door stop" queen. It is just too heavy to carry, so I don't use it. Is your subjective estimate of the weight of this light any different from an aluminum clone?


 
You definitely know it's in your hand compared to something like a 6p, but I don't mind it at all in a jacket pocket or even some baggy cargos around the property. There was a time the weight would have bothered me though, coming up from the likes of a Fenix P2D & a D-mini. The feel of that light & throw for it's size just makes it my favorite to play with right now.

The jet also has some pretty thick pineapple knurling cut into it too, making it a bit porkier than necessary, imo. But it sure feels good...


----------



## octaf (May 23, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Don't know if you can tell, but any idea what the composition is in terms of alloy?
> 
> Thanks.


 

When manufacturer does not reveal what the alloy is, then you can safely guess that it's not Grade5 Titanium.

When chinese Brand lights says T2 or T4 alloy, it's not 6al-4v Ti.
TC4(chinese marking) is supposed to be grade5, but a friend of mine told me that it is softer than 6-4 Ti's in general. :shrug:


----------



## octaf (May 23, 2010)

Hi, Zeruel.

Are the threads (head & tail) same as SF threads ? :wave:

cheers,


----------



## Zeruel (May 23, 2010)

Any Surefire fans who consider this blasphemous, please blame Octaf. He made me do it!


----------



## choaticwhisper (May 23, 2010)

I love it, I havent owned any TI lights but that one looks pretty nice to me.
Great power button.

The drop in looks a little better made than some. Any better pics of it?


----------



## Zeruel (May 23, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## bspofford (May 23, 2010)

Just ordered one for $100 including shipping. Description online looks like the retail kit.


----------



## octaf (May 24, 2010)

bspofford said:


> Just ordered one for $100 including shipping. Description online looks like the retail kit.


 
Where did you order it ?

I visited firewormlight.com but it seems they only take orders within China. :shrug:


----------



## Incidentalist (May 24, 2010)

Dang it Zeruel, you just cost me $200! :devil:


----------



## octaf (May 24, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Any Surefire fans who consider this blasphemous, please blame Octaf. He made me do it!


 
Ok, folks, it's on me. 

Hey, Zeruel, could you let me know where I can get this?

You can PM me if that's better.


cheers,


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 24, 2010)

hkequipment.net under "new items":thumbsup:.

115 I believe.


----------



## Zeruel (May 24, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Dang it Zeruel, you just cost me $200! :devil:



$200? :duh2:

1 or 2?


----------



## orbital (May 24, 2010)

+

Was away this weekend,..




nice to see another host taken to the next stage using Ti.
I'll update the _***_ *P60 Flashlight List {host}*.

Wonder if anyone has a Ti Seraph & Fireworm, maybe do a P60 Ti shootout.


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 24, 2010)

i'd like to meet the guy who comes up with these brand names! lol!


----------



## easilyled (May 24, 2010)

Splunk_Au said:


> i'd like to meet the guy who comes up with these brand names! lol!



I think they should hire me. "DeadPipe", "BurntOutCaterpillar" are just a couple of many inspirational brand-names I can think of.


----------



## Black Rose (May 24, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Any Surefire fans who consider this blasphemous, please blame Octaf. He made me do it!


Are the bezel ring threads Surefire compatible? 
That is one of the odd things that Solarforce did with their heads....the threads for the bezel ring are not Surefire compatible but the head and tailcap threads are.


----------



## purelite (May 24, 2010)

Hmm, anyone want just the head/tail and dropin? I just want the body!! Drop me a PM if interested in that hehe

Did you all notice the other TI light that is a copy of another well known flood/headlamp? Got apocket clip on it very cool looking in Ti!!! Only thing is its a Q5 emitter:thinking: Other than that it is very nice looking bling!!


----------



## Incidentalist (May 25, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> $200? :duh2:
> 
> 1 or 2?


 
Just 1, but I had to get the CR2 light as well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 25, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Just 1, but I had to get the CR2 light as well.


 
Of course! How is the little CR2 light?

That was the 'Worm that first got my attention.


----------



## Zeruel (May 25, 2010)

I almost got the CR2 at the same time as F1, but the inherent strobe put me off.


----------



## Incidentalist (May 25, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Of course! How is the little CR2 light?
> 
> That was the 'Worm that first got my attention.


 
I'll let you know once I get it in my hands. Will probably be a week or so before it arrives.


----------



## Kraid (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will fit a Malkoff dropin properly? And I'm not sure if I understand the button, is it a fwd clicky?


----------



## Kraid (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeruel; said:


> It's forward clicky, pretty good tactile feedback.
> 
> With titanium, it sure has a solid feel, but not hefty. Not sure if a McClicky can be used, I've not use one before. :thinking: But it's compatible with Surefire C & P parts.
> 
> I think I've tried with a M60 when I got it, no issue. But to be on the safe side, I'd normally wrap all my drop-ins with aluminium foil for better heatsinking.



Thanks for the data, Z!


----------



## octaf (Jun 1, 2010)

easilyled said:


> I think they should hire me. "DeadPipe", "BurntOutCaterpillar" are just a couple of many inspirational brand-names I can think of.


 


Actually, the name 'Fireworm' gives me very warm feeling.


----------



## Jimdo (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone have an email for these guys?
I have been to their site and cannot find a contact us link or an email at all.
I would really like to ask these guys some questions, but that is pretty hard to do when there is no contact info. for them.
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you might have a faster response contacting the dealers instead.


----------



## mknewman (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been wanting a P60 host to use with a Fivemega G4 Sunlight. I may change out the head for a finned one but having a Ti body will keep the heat away much longer. Hopefully the tailcap will take a AW Softstart too.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty...glad that ugly Jack-O-Lantern toothed bezel ring comes off!

$100? If sold by a U.S. dealer at that price I'd take the chance. I won't order direct from China though. I have no problem with Chinese made products but I'd rather give my business to a U.S. distributer in case a return is required.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got my FireWorm today! I really dig it! It feels solid as a rock and the clicky has a nice firmness to it that makes me feel like it will last a life time. Mine did come with a glo-ring on the head, but it was so loose that I threw it away. It would get in the way when screwing down the head. I picked up an appropriately sized O-ring at Lowes. Fatter and tighter than standard SureFire. At first I was having connectivity issues with my Malkoff MC-E, but I picked up a "Cap Thread Gasket Assortment" in the O-ring isle. Basically the same thing as the ring that Malkoff sells to make his dropins fit in the bigger "shock absorbing" SureFire heads. So I don't feel too bad that I needed it. It just means the head is a bit more spacious like the bigger SureFire heads.

I'll have some slight tweaking done to it in the not too distant future. I can seriously see EDCing this light. But I'l not gonna get rid of my LEEF body 6P any time soon. I just can't fully trust a Chinese made light.


----------



## mknewman (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone figure out if this will take a AW Softstart or McClicky yet? I can't seem to figure out how to disassemble to the tailcap. There are no holes to unscrew with.


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 11, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the F1 is value for money. Now, all I need is someone who can give me a Ti clip and some milling for trits and I'm all set.



Did you ever get any trits installed ?


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope, sent D10/EX10 pistons to pugga for trit treatment instead.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 11, 2010)

I read in the marketplace that the clicky is hard to press and is scratchy when depressed. Is that your experience? It is an odd looking clicky. How does it work?


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I read in the marketplace that the clicky is hard to press and is scratchy when depressed. Is that your experience? It is an odd looking clicky. How does it work?



Mine isn't. but it is a titanium piston switch, which are known to be problematic if you don't press down in the center, but honestly I haven't had any issues with it myself.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Aug 19, 2010)

I´ve upgraded mine with a nailbender drop-in, works just fine and a much better beam imho.


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually ordered mine w/o any dropins (since I knew I would be replacing them anyways). I have an NB SST-50 in mine now


----------



## mknewman (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone ever figure out how to take the tail apart? There are no obvious indents or anything and I want to use a Fivemega incan dropin with this and need to use a softstart!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 13, 2010)

mknewman, if you look carefully at the tailcap, there's a hairline just below the lanyard holes, that's the top for unscrewing and dismantling the tail switch. You can use something like a screwdriver to go through the lanyard hole and use it as a leverage to loosen the top.


----------



## mknewman (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Z, I'll try it tonight. Can't wait to try a FM G4 in it. Titanium should keep that pesky heat in the drop-in where it belongs. I might be looking for an insulating ring for the top of the battery, anyone have ideas for that?


----------



## kwarwick (Sep 22, 2010)

Just received my Fireworm F1 today. The host is truly beautifully made but the drop-in supplied with it is garbage from a regulation point of view:

With a fully charged 18650 I measured 231ma and with two 16340s I measure 315ma at the tail on the high setting. :shakehead I just don't understand why so many of these Chinese clone type lights come with such crappy drivers. I could forgive a $15-20 light, but this is a $100+ light... sheesh. Fortunately I was planning on upgrading the drop-in anyways to at least an XPG with a 1000 or 1400ma driver so I'm not too concerned, but this is something to factor into the total cost of this light.


----------



## octaf (Sep 23, 2010)

kwarwick said:


> Just received my Fireworm F1 today. The host is truly beautifully made but the drop-in supplied with it is garbage from a regulation point of view:
> 
> With a fully charged 18650 I measured 231ma and with two 16340s I measure 315ma at the tail on the high setting. :shakehead I just don't understand why so many of these Chinese clone type lights come with such crappy drivers. I could forgive a $15-20 light, but this is a $100+ light... sheesh. Fortunately I was planning on upgrading the drop-in anyways to at least an XPG with a 1000 or 1400ma driver so I'm not too concerned, but this is something to factor into the total cost of this light.


 
I'm not happy with the LE that came with the light.

But it's still a wonderful Titanium light for about $120. You cannot get that kind of price for Ti lights of this class, so I'm happy about that. And you have plenty of choice for the built in module. I currently have two modules, one XR-E R2 single mode cheap module from deal extreme but works wonderful and Triple XP-G R4 module custome made by kenji pumping out 1000+ lumens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparkss (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> mknewman, if you look carefully at the tailcap, there's a hairline just below the lanyard holes, that's the top for unscrewing and dismantling the tail switch. You can use something like a screwdriver to go through the lanyard hole and use it as a leverage to loosen the top.



Awesome tip. Mine came apart easily enough. I don't need to upgrade the switch, but do want to "trit" it out a bit. I lack the tools (and skills) to deepen the groove on the piston, but since I don't plan to even use a lanyard with it I can always put the trits into the lanyard slots around the tail. could make it a patriotic light and use red white and blue trits in those 3 slots.. hehehe . I have the Norland and a good UV light, so I just need to decide on and order the trits. Did you ever do anything with yours ?



kwarwick said:


> Just received my Fireworm F1 today. The host is truly beautifully made but the drop-in supplied with it is garbage from a regulation point of view:
> 
> With a fully charged 18650 I measured 231ma and with two 16340s I measure 315ma at the tail on the high setting. :shakehead I just don't understand why so many of these Chinese clone type lights come with such crappy drivers. I could forgive a $15-20 light, but this is a $100+ light... sheesh. Fortunately I was planning on upgrading the drop-in anyways to at least an XPG with a 1000 or 1400ma driver so I'm not too concerned, but this is something to factor into the total cost of this light.



You actually don't need to factor in the cost, or rather don't need to pay for the crappy dropin. As I mentioned in a previous post, when I ordered my 2 from HKEquipment I told them I didn't want the dropin or the battery that normally came with it (I have an excess of AW 18650s *sigh*). So they took those out and dropped the price approximately $20 each (although I don't recall specifics, I know that they came out to under $100 each -- they even told me the serial #s they had and let me choose). Plus HK had free shipping . And don't forget this is a Ti light, think about Kuku and a few others that sell just the shell in Ti (no light engine, switch or anything else) on much smaller lights (D10/EX10) for $200 (and well worth it IMO, but that is another topic all together ). So all of these have to factor together for the cost . Everything said I still don't regret the purchase of our Fireworm hosts, even while they are sitting next to a couple of $20 Solarforce hosts


----------



## Sparkss (Sep 23, 2010)

octaf said:


> I'm not happy with the LE that came with the light.
> 
> But it's still a wonderful Titanium light for about $120. You cannot get that kind of price for Ti lights of this class, so I'm happy about that. And you have plenty of choice for the built in module. I currently have two modules, one XR-E R2 single mode cheap module from deal extreme but works wonderful and Triple XP-G R4 module custome made by kenji pumping out 1000+ lumens. :thumbsup:




We were typing at the same time (yea, it took me that long to finish and post *sigh* ). We had the same thoughts about the costs of the host.

I may have to look up that module by Kenji. I have been looking for a 1000+ lumen light. Is that OTF or LED theoretical lumens ? Is there a FS/order thread ? or is it a true custom that he made just for you ?

TIA


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 18, 2012)

orbital said:


> Wonder if anyone has a Ti Seraph & Fireworm, maybe do a P60 Ti shootout.


I had both, at one point in time. I ended up selling the Seraph and keeping the Fireworm. One of the reasons is because the Fireworm is close enough to the P60 standard shape and size that the Solarforce pocket clip will fit on it. Another reason is because the Seraph had a very large drop-in opening that was very difficult to fit a drop-in into without having thermal- and electrical-conductivity problems. The third reason is because the Seraph had a stainless-steel bezel instead of a Ti bezel, and it wasn't even cut to follow the lines of the light -- it was just a generic SS bezel. The fourth reason is because the Fireworm weighs less.

There are two downsides to the Fireworm F1, though: 1) the switch is non-standard and won't fit an Oveready McClicky switch kit, though I've had no problems with the stock switch misbehaving; and 2) the drop-in opening is rough-cut and doesn't have the smoothly-tapered bore of a "good" Surefire clone, so certain drop-ins like the Torch Lab Tri-XPG won't fit. The Seraph will accept an Overready McClicky switch kit -- if you can epoxy the switch into the retaining ring to ensure it never slips and loses contact, that is -- but the Seraph's drop-in opening is so big that I had to add solder blobs to the Tri-XPG drop-in before it would actually complete an electrical circuit.

It would be nice if someone made a 100% Surefire-compatible P60 host (besides TnC, whose work is impeccable but production quantities are small), but given the current options, I think the Fireworm is the better of the two.

Someone with good lathing skills could probably make a few bucks offering a boring service to open-up the Fireworm F1's drop-in opening to the proper shape and size.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, interesting product for sure, for those who like their lights, at least some of them, in Ti!

The closest probably I can think of is the JetBeam Military Ti. It is not a P60 drop-in light, but has an excellent R2 LED which is a very good thrower in a smooth reflector. Also it is programmable! Which is not a feature you can find in these Surefire Lego setups.

There is one more alternative though that has not been mentioned in this thread so far.

That is, if you are happy to use Malkoff P60 type drop-ins (which many, including myself, are), you can get a titanium battery tube from Don (McGizmo), and a titanium VME head from Malkoff. Note that Don calls his battery tubes "paks".

This setup even has the advantage of being smaller than the P60, since the head is a bit smaller, with E-surefire type compatibility. Of course, if you really want the larger sized head of the P6, including perhaps so you can use the standard-sized Surefire diffusers/color filters, then this setup might not be your preference.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried the VME head. Malkoff's single non-adjustable mode drop-ins are not for me, and I was disappointed to find out the VME head couldn't fit anything else.

Ultimately what I settled on was very similar to what you describe. I still have a stock Fireworm hosting a DereeLight SST-50 drop-in, but now I also have two custom-assembled lights built from Fireworm bezels, TnC E2C adaptors, and McGizmo 2x123 Clicky Paks. One of the TnC E2C adaptors is copper, the other is titanium. The light with the copper E2C hosts a Torch Lab Tri-XPG drop-in, and the light with the titanium E2C hosts a DereeLight XM-L drop-in. I detail the latter in this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...imate-P60-host&highlight=my+ultimate+p60+host


----------



## js (Aug 5, 2014)

So, given how inexpensive this light is given that it is TITANIUM, and given how many different P60 drop in options there are out there, I don't understand why there aren't more threads on it! I've searched and I can't see where people have found some really bad faults or what-not (other than the stock drop-in being less than stellar and the switch not accepting a McClickie upgrade, etc.).

Am I missing something? Because I'm seriously considering getting this as a Ti host for some P60 drop in or other.

Also, I never saw where anyone said whether or not the bezel ring threading is standard? Will this accept any other SureFire 6P compatible bezel ring? Will this bezel ring fit on a SF? Etc.

Thanks for a great thread, Zeruel!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, js. Unfortunately, I have tried bezels fitting Surefire and Solarforce, neither works on the F1.


----------



## js (Aug 12, 2014)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks, js. Unfortunately, I have tried bezels fitting Surefire and Solarforce, neither works on the F1.



OK. Good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## A.marquardt (Dec 7, 2014)

How clean cut is the drop in receiver? I'm going to be putting in a 4000 lumen copper quad and wondering if I'll need to fire up the Dremel to clean up the receiver so the aluminum foil for heat transfer will go in without tearing.


----------



## Norm (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you have room to use aluminum from a drink can Instead of foil?

Norm


----------



## A.marquardt (Dec 8, 2014)

Good advice Norm, I'm not sure if I'll have room, but I'll certainly give it a shot.


----------

